# Wiring turnouts/switches. Mini ring connectors? Slide in connectors?



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I have 15 to wire. I have 1 done by stripping stranded wire, wrapping it around a microscopic screw, hoping it will stay put. They pretty much look like crap. Wire in 5 different directions. Decided I'll be here till doomsday at that rate. Now what I would like is miniature ring connectors and dont know what size to get. Probably non insulated as I could solder them. But insulated would be okay also. Bought a very small diameter of spool of 3 wire (22AWG) Are there micro connectors? The basic "yellow" ones are gonna be too large to fit in between the screws on the remotes. One thing for sure is that I need a magnetic screwdriver as well. I have a few so that isn't an issue. Just have to go fetch them from my mancave. Any other options on wiring these small terminals? thanks


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

What is this piece that came with the turnouts used for?


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I think I should have bought a spool of single strand wire. Maybe I can solder the ends of this multiple strand wire and accomplish this. The plastic piece above comes with every turnout. I have no idea what its used for though.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I have only used Kato Unitrack, so I have no direct knowledge of what you are looking for. I think if you put a little more information, such as the brand and gauge of the turnouts and switches, you might be able to get a response from someone with more knowledge than me.

.On the other hand, I have used the small solder on rings for other projects and know they make them for 22 AWG wire. In this assortment, they give the size of the ring on the red crimp-on connector so you can see if it is small enough. I have used a dremel to cut off part of the ring in the past when in a tight fit. You can either trim the sides down or cut one side off to make it a C shape instead of a ring.









RockDIG 540PCS Separated Heat Shrink Wire Connectors Assortment Kit, 270PCS AWG 22-16 16-14 12-10 Non-Insulated Ring Fork Butt Spade Terminals, 270PCS 3:1 Dual-Wall Adhesive Lined Heat Shrink Tubings: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


RockDIG 540PCS Separated Heat Shrink Wire Connectors Assortment Kit, 270PCS AWG 22-16 16-14 12-10 Non-Insulated Ring Fork Butt Spade Terminals, 270PCS 3:1 Dual-Wall Adhesive Lined Heat Shrink Tubings: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



smile.amazon.com


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I just twist the bare wire real good then tin the wire with soldier and bend the ends around a small precision screw driver shaft, forming a hook. As far as those extra turnout part, it is used in case your train car hits the switch machine bump, you can use the adapter plate to mount the switch machine farther away from the rails.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I did exactly what SF Gal did, worked great for me.

Magic


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

I tried that method and it worked great. I have 5 out of 15 wired up in a little over 30 minutes. What takes the most time is getting those tiny screws threaded in and crawling under the table to run the wires. I will have them all wired up this afternoon.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2021)

Ran out of wire. Surprising how a 100 foot roll of wire isnt enough. Couple of more days till I'm done with the turnout wiring. It's HO scale and the switches were Walthers brand. I'll need the extra wire for lighting anyway. So far I have 10 of the 15 wired and working. Thanks again for the tip


----------

